# Installation toute fraîche et blocages systemd/udev

## b0z

Bonjour à tous,

Utilisateur quotidien de gentoo depuis maintenant plusieurs mois, je dois avouer que ma compréhension du fonctionnement de gentoo se heurte aujourd'hui à un problème que je ne parviens pas à élucider: j'ai hier décidé de réinstaller complètement ma machine afin d'éviter les écueils découvert lors de ma première aventure. Soucieux de ne rien oublier, j'ai suivi de près le manuel gentoo pour architectures AMD64, avec quelques variantes pour obtenir un support UEFI et un système d'initialisation différent d'openRC (systemd).

Voici les différents éléments qui pourront vous aider à résoudre mon problème:

 - j'ai ajouté le support pour systemd dans le kernel

 - j'ai selectionné le profil gnome/systemd

 - je n'ai pas encore booté sur mon kernel compilé, je suis encore en liveUSB

Alors que je passe à l'installation de syslog-ng, portage me pète la traditionnelle erreur (udev is blocking systemd, systemd is blocking udev...). Un petit equery list * m'a fait comprendre qu'udev est déjà installé, ce que je voulais justement éviter pour n'utiliser plus que systemd (rapport à gnome). Comment puis-je me sortir de cette situation sans casser mon système ?

PS: désolé s'il manque des copies de terminal, je créé ce topic depuis une autre machine, n'hésitez à me demander plus de précisions.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour à toi!

Je pense qu'il faut que tu regardes un peu plus de littérature gentoo sur systemd, car il me semble que depuis un moment, les trolls à chapeau rouge on fusionné udev avec systemd. D'où le fait qu'avoir un ebuild udev autonome et un ebuild systemd avec udev embarqué en même temps couine.

Mais je peux me tromper.

[off]J'ai même pas vomi \o/  :Wink:  [/off]

----------

## b0z

Hey!

C'est effectivement ce que j'ai lu, donc intuitivement ce que j'aurais envie de faire serait de unmerge udev et de foutre systemd à la place, mais je crains qu'au redémarrage le système ne se lance pas correctement...

Anyway, je vais essayer ^^

----------

## b0z

Problème réglé, pour ceux que ça intéresse:

Bien qu'ayant sélectionné le profil gnome/systemd, certains paquets n'ont pas du être installés avec le flag USE systemd, une bonne mise à jour du set world a donc régénéré les paquets bloquants avec les bonnes options (si je ne me trompe pas  :Smile:  )

Tchou

----------

